# The great white wine competition



## joeswine

Were thinking about doing a* great white wine* competition in November. It doesn't matter Kit or fresh juice ,or grapes all entrees will be accepted and evaluated using the cal Davis method. But,, before we start we would like to know how many would like to enter, at the last *BIG RED* competition we had 30 wines to review from across the country. We gave out metals for 1,2 , and 3rd place*. SO WHO'S INTERRESTED...*


----------



## geek

I may be interested.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Rocky

I am in, Joe. My whites are not great but I would like to know what others think.


----------



## Kraffty

I think I'd be game. No categories? Sweet, Dry all combined?
Mike


----------



## ceeaton

Count me in.


----------



## heatherd

I am in as well. Got a medal in the Big Red competition, so I am interested to see how a white fares.


----------



## brewbush

Count me in!


----------



## Suzywinemaker

*Count us in!*

We have a white wine that is made from an inexpensive wine kit that "the people" seem to love!!!


----------



## TonyR

Sounds like fun


----------



## JohnT

Glad to see that there is interest. My plan it to include country/fruit wines along with the whites. Stay tuned for official rules and a firm date.


----------



## joeswine

*Great white contest*

 Okay, Great white wines as well as country and fruit wines we have about ^ so far WHO'S IN


----------



## Boatboy24

joeswine said:


> Okay, Great white wines as well as country and fruit wines we have about ^ so far WHO'S IN



Still in!!!


----------



## jgmann67

I could be down with this! How many bottles would we need to send? How would it work mechanically?


----------



## Johny99

I'd be interested as well.


----------



## Rodnboro

Count me in


----------



## Mismost

Interested1


----------



## Kraffty

I think I've got a winner, when and where?
Mike


----------



## ibglowin

Too hot to ship wine anywhere currently this would have to be sometime in the Fall at the earliest.


----------



## JohnT

I am thinking about mid-November, after the fall crush.


----------



## Sage

I'd like to but shipping from here is a pain. Has to be done from a wine store and labeled. Nearest place is 130 miles away !!


----------



## ibglowin

Many of us ship "steak marinade" all the time via UPS or FedEx without any problems or issues whatsoever......



Sage said:


> I'd like to but shipping from here is a pain. Has to be done from a wine store and labeled. Nearest place is 130 miles away !!


----------



## ceeaton

Olive oil is my personal favorite. No issues in the Peoples Republic of PA, so far.


----------



## JohnT

I ship "Fragile Art Glass". 

Not so much of a lie.. It is glass and it is most definitely an art form....


----------



## JohnT

Folks, 

I moved this thread to the "competitions" folder. 
Just seems more appropriate. 

johnT.


----------



## ibglowin

But........ 

The problem with that is should a bottle break/leak for any reason they are gonna look up what the contents are and fragile art glass is not a liquid so that puts your package up for immediate opening. If it leaks they want to know what that liquid is so they can quickly make a decision on whether or not they need a hazmat team to come in and handle the package. If it says steak marinade or something similar they will not go into panic mode at least. 



JohnT said:


> I ship "Fragile Art Glass".
> 
> Not so much of a lie.. It is glass and it is most definitely an art form....


----------



## joeswine

Okay marinates, the only question left is how many marinates are in, we have plenty of time, let's get this forum on the move the Big red contest was a success pulling contestants from across the country and with the country marinates added it should be even bigger and better, Who else is in? So far 26replies,90 %are in are you?


----------



## JohnT

ibglowin said:


> But........
> 
> The problem with that is should a bottle break/leak for any reason they are gonna look up what the contents are and fragile art glass is not a liquid so that puts your package up for immediate opening. If it leaks they want to know what that liquid is so they can quickly make a decision on whether or not they need a hazmat team to come in and handle the package. If it says steak marinade or something similar they will not go into panic mode at least.


 

Very good point. I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## Rodnboro

JohnT said:


> Very good point. I hadn't thought of that.




I always say mine is marinade and they list it as food. They never question it after that.


----------



## codeman

Do we get an actual medal or plaque?


----------



## ibglowin

codeman said:


> Do we get an actual medal or plaque?










Medals last time.


----------



## codeman

Ok I'm in then!


----------



## JohnT

codeman said:


> Do we get an actual medal or plaque?


 
It is the least we can do since you folks are paying to ship the entries.


----------



## joeswine

*Great white and country wines contest*

Okay keep this thread in your sights the official rules will becoming out very soon, once again for those who are considering entering please post your names here so we can start getting a count, this should be fun.....................


----------



## heatherd

I am interested.


----------



## Johny99

count me in!


----------



## TonyR

Sounds like fun


----------



## cgallamo

Im in for a fruit wine; my GA grapes can't compete with west coast stuff


----------



## JohnT

*Official Announcement and rules...*

Folks, 


Two years ago, we had the pleasure to host the Big and Bold red wine competition. This event was a great success and all of the judges were overjoyed at the quality of entries!

So, as promised, we are now going to host a White / Country / Fruit wine competition. 

This *competition* is open to, and will award medals for, any White / Country / Fruit wine scoring enough points on the UC Davis scale. Awarded medals will be mailed back to the participants along with the original scoring sheets.

Only medal winners will be announced publicly. 

The date for the *competition* is Saturday, 11/19/2016. You can send your entries as soon as you want and they will be properly cellared (to give the wine a chance to get over "bottle shock"). I would ask that you let me know and expected delivery dates.

Here is the list of rules.....

1) Contest is open to ANY White, Fruit, or Country style wine.

2) Contest is open to all winemaking methods (wines made from kits, pail juice, or fresh fruit, Etc) and will be judged together (no separate categories based on how the wine was made). 

3) UC Davis scoring method will be used. The following link is the scoring sheet that will be used.

http://www.musingsonthevine.com/MusingsUCDavisForm.pdf

4) Medals will be awarded and mailed out to the entrants based on the following point scale. 

18-20 Gold
15-17 Silver
12-14 Bronze

Note: Awards will be made based on a wine's own merits. As a result, there can be multiple gold, silver, and bronze medals awarded in any given category.

5) The exact categories within the *competition* will depend on the number of entries received. If we receive, say, 3 entries of Chardonnay, then we will have Chardonnay as its own varietal category. A category of "Other" will be used otherwise. 

6) Entries need to be only 1 750 ml bottle.

7) For each entry, please have each bottle clearly marked with the fruit / grape varietal used, fruit proportions, or style of wine, vintage year, and winemaking talk.com name. 

8) Also, for each entry, please specify if the wine is dry, semi-sweet, or sweet. The plan is to have 3 judging rounds, one for each level of sweetness.

9) Judges will not compete.

10) We are now currently accepting entries. Entries will be properly cellared until the date of judging.


If interested, please let me know by responding to this post and I will PM you the address information.
Entries need to be delivered and received no later than 11/18/2016.


----------



## jgmann67

Yes. I'm interested.


----------



## wineforfun

cgallamo said:


> Im in for a fruit wine; my GA grapes can't compete with west coast stuff



See, this is the problem with the wine world. Who says CA has "THEE" grapes. Just because a vast majority of the US wine originates there, doesn't mean it is the "cream of the crop". It is just what the "herd" has become accustomed to and told/decided was the best.

Your GA grapes may be just as good or better than any CA grape. 

Remember, it is all in the drinker and the likes of them.


----------



## JohnT

I have sent shipping info (via PM) to the following...

CGALLAMO
CODEMAN
SAGE
IBGLOWIN
MISMOST
JOHNY99
JGMANN67
TONYR
SUZYWINEMAKER
BREWBUSH
HEATHERD
CEEATON
KRAFFTY
ROCKY
BOATBOY24
GEEK
RODNBORO
BARBIEK
vacuumpumpman


If I have missed anyone, please let me know.


----------



## JohnT

wineforfun said:


> See, this is the problem with the wine world. Who says CA has "THEE" grapes. Just because a vast majority of the US wine originates there, doesn't mean it is the "cream of the crop". It is just what the "herd" has become accustomed to and told/decided was the best.
> 
> Your GA grapes may be just as good or better than any CA grape.
> 
> Remember, it is all in the drinker and the likes of them.


 

Here, Here and AMEN BROTHER!! 

I have visited wineries in at least 20 different states (Georgia included) and 6 different countries. California, though good, is by far NOT the only game in town!!!

Heck, there is even a winery not more than 8 miles from my in-laws place that produces great wines.

GA is a "hidden gem" for vineyards. In years to come, you will no doubt see a fine wine reputation. 

Does this mean that you will be entering the competition Wineforfun??


----------



## JohnT

Note: I forgot to mention an entry deadline. All entries need to be received by 11/18/2016. I have updated the "rules" with the date.


----------



## Boatboy24

Looking forward to it!! I won't be sending anything off for a while. Want to wait until the weather cools off.


----------



## wineforfun

JohnT said:


> Does this mean that you will be entering the competition Wineforfun??



No sir. I am not much for these wine competitions but I do enjoy swapping bottles with fellow members from time to time.

Also, I don't have any whites other than an apple-jalapeno. Not a big white wine drinker.

Good luck with it though, looks like you have some great bottles heading your way, from the names listed.


----------



## TonyR

Do you want us to keep our labels on the bottles or take them off? Or just include a sheet with all the information along with the labeled bottle.
Thanks.


----------



## JohnT

TonyR said:


> Do you want us to keep our labels on the bottles or take them off? Or just include a sheet with all the information along with the labeled bottle.
> Thanks.


 
No need to take the label off. We might even award medals for the best labels. 

If at all possible, could you affix the info directly on the bottle. Less chance of a mix up that way. Perhaps written on a piece of masking tape stuck to the bottle??

Last year we had over 30 entries. Having the info on the bottle sure made things easier for us.


----------



## JohnT

Boatboy24 said:


> Looking forward to it!! I won't be sending anything off for a while. Want to wait until the weather cools off.


 
I think that is a great idea! It is screamingly hot this week!


----------



## Rodnboro

I'm interested


----------



## JohnT

Rodnboro, 

I PMed you the shipping info.


----------



## barbiek

I'm in thanks


----------



## JohnT

Thanks Barbiek. I have PMed you the shipping info.


----------



## Brub58

Those points for medals seem very low. I'm used to a bronze being 15.5 or more. Are they normal for the US, or is it just this competition?


----------



## JohnT

Brub58 said:


> Those points for medals seem very low. I'm used to a bronze being 15.5 or more. Are they normal for the US, or is it just this competition?


 
The point ranges are just for this competition and are not necessarily typical.


----------



## Rodnboro

Should we contribute a little something to help with the cost of the medals?


----------



## TXWineDuo

So is there a scale of how much one donates to how many metals received??::


----------



## JohnT

No need to contribute to anything. 

You folks are already spending a small fortune in shipping. The providing medals is the least we can do!. It is a very small price to pay for the privilege of tasting your best! 

No entry fee!!!


----------



## geek

Plus remember, the judges will be all drunk by the time they finish, so it won't matter at that point...LOL j/k [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## JohnT

geek said:


> Plus remember, the judges will be all drunk by the time they finish, so it won't matter at that point...LOL j/k [emoji4][emoji4]


 
If the last competition is any indication of the number of entries we will have, we would not be drunk.. we would be dead... 

Seriously, we use the sip/swirl/spit method... (I know, sounds really attractive)..


----------



## joeswine

*Great white and country wines contest*

Like Johnt stated, the intent is to taste and judge your wines base on a standard in the industry, and the standards you set for yourself, and to engage in a feeling of family on this forum. We also want to keep it lite and friendly at all times. Don't worry you got a good chance of winning I'm not allowed to enter let's make this a great wine contest all of you need to apply with in.


----------



## Rodnboro

What specific gravity range is considered semi sweet?


----------



## JohnT

That is really your call. This is just to give the judges a "heads up" on just how sweet the wine is. I would say that a dry wine is 1% or less, a semi sweet is 4% or less, and a sweet (dessert wine) is anything above 4%. This is just a recommendation. 

We will not be measuring the sugar so place the wine into the category that you feel best describes your wine.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Is it too late to enter ?

If not, I would like to join as well.

What size bottles ?


----------



## JohnT

vacuumpumpman said:


> Is it too late to enter ?
> 
> If not, I would like to join as well.
> 
> What size bottles ?


 
You have plenty of time! Deadline is to have your wine delivered no later than 11/18. Just one 750ml bottle per entry.

I will PM you the shipping info.


----------



## JohnT

We are getting a good amount of interest in this competition. 

Here is who we have so far..

CGALLAMO
CODEMAN
SAGE
IBGLOWIN
MISMOST
JOHNY99
JGMANN67
TONYR
SUZYWINEMAKER
BREWBUSH
HEATHERD
CEEATON
KRAFFTY
ROCKY
BOATBOY24
GEEK
RODNBORO
BARBIEK
vacuumpumpman
mennyg19
Neviawen


If I have missed anyone, please let me know.


----------



## mennyg19

Count me in (ill see if i can have a bottle sent to America in time)


----------



## JohnT

GREAT!!! 

New Title for the competition.. 

The INTERNATIONAL great white/fruit/country wine competition!!!!


----------



## Neviawen

I'm in! Sounds like fun.


----------



## JohnT

Neviawen said:


> I'm in! Sounds like fun.


 

Great! I look forward to tasting your wine. 

I have sent the shipping info to you via PM.


----------



## joeswine

*Great white and country wines contest*

OKAY ,SO FAR SO GOOD WHO ELSE IS IN? THIS ONE'S GOING TO BE A BIG ENTRÉE CONTEST,LET'S THIS BE  THE FORUM AFFAIR OF THE YEAR,COME AND JOIN US IN CELEBRATING WINE MAKING AND OUR COMMUNITY.....OF WINE MAKERS EVERYONE SHOULD PARTICIPATE.


----------



## BernardSmith

Just found this. Will those who enter get feedback from the judging panel?


----------



## joeswine

*Great white and country wines contest*

we are using the _cal Davis system_, you should get written feedback from the panel, JOHNT correct me if I'm wrong. Also some have asked about entering skeerter pee,as some call it ,*NO*, not a true wine classification there's no real way to judge it and *NO*.
 Remember ,tasting and judging wines is all subjective ,there are standards by which we need to follow or will never get through it correctly. At least not standing up


----------



## JohnT

I think you have a valid point there Joe. If we did open to skeeter pee and dragons blood, I think we would have too many entries to get through. Perhaps we can save them for another competition. 

All original scorecards will be returned along with any awarded medals.

Bernard, Let me know if you have interest and I will PM you the shipping info.


----------



## joeswine

*Great white and country wines contest*

Keep those entrees coming so far so good..


----------



## mennyg19

JohnT said:


> I think you have a valid point there Joe. If we did open to skeeter pee and dragons blood, I think we would have too many entries to get through. Perhaps we can save them for another competition.




So dragon blood is out!?


----------



## joeswine

That's correct,if there are enough people out there in the DB style then it could be a contest say for the first of the year or so and DB people who know what to look for could judge correctly,got it?


----------



## BernardSmith

Still considering whether I have a wine I want to enter. Could you please send me the address to send my entry ...


----------



## joeswine

Pm John he will give you Data,ok yours JP hope you join us,,


----------



## mennyg19

joeswine said:


> That's correct,if there are enough people out there in the DB style then it could be a contest say for the first of the year or so and DB people who know what to look for could judge correctly,got it?




Oh well, I thought DB classified as a fruit wine... Anyway, good luck to everyone else!


----------



## JohnT

BernardSmith said:


> Still considering whether I have a wine I want to enter. Could you please send me the address to send my entry ...


 
PMed it to you this morning.


----------



## BernardSmith

Got it. Thanks


----------



## Fabiola

I am interested, where do I find the rukes and categories?


----------



## JohnT

Fabiola said:


> I am interested, where do I find the rukes and categories?


 
The rules are on page 4 of this thread (post #39). 

Let me know if you would like the shipping info and I will PM to you.


----------



## Fabiola

I got it, thanks so much...


----------



## Fabiola

*need address*



JohnT said:


> The rules are on page 4 of this thread (post #39).
> 
> Let me know if you would like the shipping info and I will PM to you.



Can you please PM the address? Also, i didn't find any fees associated wit the contest, how much is it to enter?


----------



## JohnT

Fabiola said:


> Can you please PM the address? Also, i didn't find any fees associated wit the contest, how much is it to enter?


 
Entry is free.


----------



## JohnT

Updated list of potential entries below..

CGALLAMO
CODEMAN
SAGE
IBGLOWIN
MISMOST
JOHNY99
JGMANN67
TONYR
SUZYWINEMAKER
BREWBUSH
HEATHERD
CEEATON
KRAFFTY
ROCKY
BOATBOY24
GEEK
RODNBORO
BARBIEK
vacuumpumpman
Neviawen
Fabiola
dking193 
cmsben61

If I have missed anyone, please let me know.


----------



## dking193

Yes i'm interested. Is it okay to leave regular label on it, or remove and put just info you requested at #39 post?


----------



## JohnT

dking193 said:


> Yes i'm interested. Is it okay to leave regular label on it, or remove and put just info you requested at #39 post?


 
I just PMed you the shipping info. 

You can leave the labels on.


----------



## ceeaton

Can we send more than one wine? Just asking because you have 21 on your list, and two entries each would mean 42 wines.


----------



## joeswine

Yes we hope there is at least two per entry we want this contest to represent all winemaking levels and styles of white and fruit wines so the more the merrier ,kits,fresh juice,fresh grapes and fruit .We hope to hear from all of you this time ...,. yours JP remember folks this contest is sponsored by John and myself and Thanks


----------



## JohnT

Just a reminder folks.. 

To make things a little easier on us, please make sure to include your forum name when you enter. Having it affixed to the bottle itself would be fantastic! 

Thanks!


----------



## Fabiola

joeswine said:


> Like Johnt stated, the intent is to taste and judge your wines base on a standard in the industry, and the standards you set for yourself, and to engage in a feeling of family on this forum. We also want to keep it lite and friendly at all times. Don't worry you got a good chance of winning I'm not allowed to enter let's make this a great wine contest all of you need to apply with in.



That's is good that you won' enter, because you will take all the medals...


----------



## cmsben61

Only white and fruit wines? No Rose' ?


----------



## JohnT

I prefer to save rose for the next competition.


----------



## ceeaton

A rose by any other name would smell as sweet...


----------



## jgmann67

ceeaton said:


> A rose by any other name would smell as sweet...




Sorry, if they called them hemorrhoids I'd never know what they smelled like... You couldn't convince me to put it near my nose.


----------



## cmsben61

JohnT, please pm me the shipping info.... thanks


----------



## JohnT

cmsben61 said:


> JohnT, please pm me the shipping info.... thanks


 
OK, I sent it to you.


----------



## joeswine

*Great white and country wines contest*

Okay mid point September, we have a lot of entrées of those of you who stated you wanted to join us could you please *PM* _Johnt_ and let him know what your sending so that we can start to plan better,thanks jp THE MORE THE MERRIER.


----------



## JohnT

Folks, 

Now that it is late September, and the weather is now much cooler, you may want to consider sending you entries. 

To date, I have received 3 entries from the members highlighted below... 

CGALLAMO
CODEMAN
SAGE
IBGLOWIN
MISMOST
JOHNY99
JGMANN67
*@TONYR*
SUZYWINEMAKER
BREWBUSH
HEATHERD
CEEATON
KRAFFTY
ROCKY
BOATBOY24
GEEK
*@RODNBORO*
BARBIEK
vacuumpumpman
Neviawen
Fabiola
dking193 
cmsben61
Amanda660
kevinlfifer


----------



## joeswine

Yes let's get this show on the road think about your timing the holidays coming up and getting this DONE.This will be a great contest for all of us,so let's get this SHOW ON the ROAD and thank....,.JP


----------



## jgmann67

How many bottles should we ship of each wine we'd like to enter?


----------



## JohnT

jgmann67 said:


> How many bottles should we ship of each wine we'd like to enter?


 
Just one 750ml bottle for each entry.


----------



## jgmann67

Ok. Thanks.


----------



## joeswine

Time to think about shipping


----------



## Amanda660

Sign me up


----------



## TonyR

If people are worried about shipping. After packaging good i took mine to UPS filled out the paper and wrote the I was shipping BEEF MARINADE. No problems and it sure can be used for a marinade.::


----------



## JohnT

Amanda660 said:


> Sign me up


 
I have PMed you the shipping info.


----------



## JohnT

I have received two more deliveries, but I have not had a chance to open/record them. I will update the list tonight.


----------



## kevinlfifer

If it's not to late I'm in. PM shipping info please.


----------



## JohnT

kevinlfifer said:


> If it's not to late I'm in. PM shipping info please.


 
ok, Done.


----------



## Amanda660

Mine are boxed and ready to go out tomorrow. Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## joeswine

Okay people let's get a move on the month is growing Short.


----------



## heatherd

Shipping out tomorrow


----------



## joeswine

Outstanding Heatherd, lets keep the momentum


----------



## geek

Joe, I'm shipping mine to you along with a bottle of another wine to trade [emoji4]


----------



## joeswine

SOUNDS GREAT....WHEN I GET THEM I'LL MAKE CONTACT WITH YOU. MY CELLAR IS ALWAYS OPEN FOR A TRADE...


----------



## JohnT

Cmsben61 and brewbush: your entries have arrived safe and sound.


----------



## JohnT

Folks, 

Here is an updated list. I have received entries from the ones that are highlighted in *BOLD*. 


CGALLAMO
CODEMAN
SAGE
IBGLOWIN
MISMOST
JOHNY99
JGMANN67
*@TONYR*
SUZYWINEMAKER
*BREWBUSH*
HEATHERD
CEEATON
KRAFFTY
ROCKY
BOATBOY24
*GEEK*
*Rodnboro*
BARBIEK
vacuumpumpman
*Neviawen*
Fabiola
dking193 
*cmsben61*
Amanda660
kevinlfifer


----------



## joeswine

*Great white contest*

Johnt==== Neviawen in,I have. she's in.
geek's mailing to me ,I'll bring his.

Let's get shipping.


----------



## Johny99

Well I've screwed up and can't seem to find the PM with the shipping address. Again please?


----------



## JohnT

Johny99 said:


> Well I've screwed up and can't seem to find the PM with the shipping address. Again please?


 
Ok, Just PMed you.


----------



## JohnT

joeswine said:


> Johnt==== Neviawen in,I have. she's in.
> geek's mailing to me ,I'll bring his.
> 
> Let's get shipping.


 
OK Joe. I have bolded Neviawen in the list (above). Please let me know when you get Geek's wine. Thanks!


----------



## joeswine

just received today


----------



## geek

Good Joe.

Only The Chardonnay is for the competition.
[emoji4]


----------



## joeswine

Understood


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Good Joe.
> 
> Only The Chardonnay is for the competition.
> [emoji4]



Bribing the judges, eh?


----------



## Kraffty

Mine two shipped out yesterday
Mike


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Bribing the judges, eh?




Before they get drunk in the contest [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## jgmann67

JohnT - I just PM'ed you... sorry, need the address again.


----------



## BernardSmith

what counts as "white wine" when it comes to non grape wines? Does a coffee wine count? Does a date wine count? Neither are red but neither are truly white...


----------



## Amanda660

Oh my great question BernardSmith!!! I didn't even think about "white" when I packed some fruit wines. They are on the way so can't change anything!


----------



## Boatboy24

Now we're getting into some interesting territory! 

What about a blanc de noir? White wine from a red grape.


----------



## joeswine

Just send we'll adjust accordingly


----------



## jgmann67

Finally got mine shipped this morning.


----------



## joeswine

Thanks,lets get more shipped


----------



## joeswine

Johnt can you give us an update.


----------



## JohnT

Jgmann67 and kraffty,

your entries have arrived safe and sound.


----------



## Kraffty

Well now all I have to say about that is


----------



## jgmann67

Kraffty said:


> Well now all I have to say about that is




Ditto! Looking forward to some healthy competition.


----------



## JohnT

Amanda660, your entries have arrived safe and sound!


----------



## heatherd

@JohnT I shipped my entry a week ago and you should have it by now.


----------



## joeswine

Johnt can you post an update on the entries��lets get shipping people


----------



## JohnT

heatherd said:


> @JohnT I shipped my entry a week ago and you should have it by now.


 
I think that you may have. I will check tonight.


----------



## JohnT

david king,

you entries have arrived.


----------



## joeswine

Gives us an update ,how many are in? who's not?? at present.::


----------



## JohnT

joe, 

i have 22 entries from 8 members:

tonyr
rodnboro
david king
cmsben61
brewbush
amanda660
jgmann67
kraffty


kraffty, i have your entries.


----------



## joeswine

I have Geeks (1) Newman(2) vacuum man's sending to me and I m picking 1 or two up from TOM so far


----------



## dking193

So you got the marinade! Excellent.


----------



## JohnT

dking193 said:


> So you got the marinade! Excellent.


 

Yes, thanks.


----------



## JohnT

oooops!

i missed one. heatherd, your entry is here too!


----------



## JohnT

i received another entry today, but it does not say which member it belongs to. it is marked as "two sips"


----------



## vacuumpumpman

JohnT - are you planning on chilling any of these whites or not ?


----------



## JohnT

I can at the request of the contestant. Normally at 60 degress otherwise.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I think it would be fair if everyone wines were at 60 degrees - just wondering ?

I personally want to thank you for making this entire process happen - i know it is not an easy task


----------



## JohnT

Don't mention it. It's my pleasure. 

Also remember to thank Joeswine too.


----------



## ibglowin

White wines should be chilled down to ~45-50F before hand.



JohnT said:


> I can at the request of the contestant. Normally at 60 degress otherwise.


----------



## jgmann67

After Steve posted his suggested 60* temp, it got me wondering if there is a rule on standard temps for white wines in competition. All I got after a half hour of searching is - temps between 50 and 60* are normal for white wines and you should chill your wine to the temp you like best. Nothing on "what the rule is" in competition... So, I didn't find that terribly helpful. 

Personally, I like my white wines chilled below 50*.


----------



## kevinlfifer

JohnT said:


> i received another entry today, but it does not say which member it belongs to. it is marked as "two sips"



SORRY John

I forgot to attach the other label. It is a Chilean Chardonnay, made from juice acquired at Gentile Juice. Added golden raisins, a bit of sugar to get the SG up, and home toasted oak.

I had sent a PM to correct that

I keep my white wine unit @ 46F By the time I pour I figure it around 52F. An even drinking (playing) field is all one can ask for.


Kevin


----------



## JohnT

OK, 

So the question.. To chill or not to chill...

I would like to work it where we either chill all of the wines, or chill none of them. 

I will leave it to you folks to decide..


----------



## joeswine

Let's keep shipping


----------



## TonyR

I want to put in my 2 cents. To me any wine or beer for that matter chilled much below 60* you lose the taste of fine flavors. But heck it could because all the time I spent in Southern Europe


----------



## Rodnboro

I say chilled


----------



## joeswine

*Great white and country wines contest*

OKAY WHO'S STILL OUT ??????


----------



## heatherd

I say chilled, for all of them.


----------



## Boatboy24

Chilled for me. Shipping soon.


----------



## JohnT

Johnny99, your entries have arrived safe and sound.


----------



## ceeaton

Chilled for me. Shipping soon too.


----------



## Amanda660

John, Joe & your judges how do you want to taste the wines? Present them how you would want your wines to be presented. This is your event and it wasn't stated it the guidelines so you decide. I for one can't thank you enough for this opportunity to get feedback for just shipping cost. Thank you (repeat several times)!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Amanda660 said:


> John, Joe & your judges how do you want to taste the wines? Present them how you would want your wines to be presented. This is your event and it wasn't stated it the guidelines so you decide. I for one can't thank you enough for this opportunity to get feedback for just shipping cost. Thank you (repeat several times)!



I agree ^^^^ 

Thank you once again for going out of your way to put this event on !


----------



## jgmann67

Amanda660 said:


> John, Joe & your judges how do you want to taste the wines? Present them how you would want your wines to be presented. This is your event and it wasn't stated it the guidelines so you decide. I for one can't thank you enough for this opportunity to get feedback for just shipping cost. Thank you (repeat several times)!




Agreed. However you drink your wine is the way they should be judged. The challenge will be to make sure they're all @ that same temp.


----------



## Boatboy24

Amanda660 said:


> John, Joe & your judges how do you want to taste the wines? Present them how you would want your wines to be presented. This is your event and it wasn't stated it the guidelines so you decide. I for one can't thank you enough for this opportunity to get feedback for just shipping cost. Thank you (repeat several times)!



Makes perfect sense. If the judges drink their white wines at 75 degrees, then that's probably how they should test them. Drinking them at a significantly different temp might change the way they perceive flavors and aromas.


----------



## JohnT

*Update...*

Folks, 

Stats.. 

*26* members have been sent shipping info. 
*14* members have sent entries 
we have over *30 *individual entries so far!

There is *still time* for anyone else that wants to enter. Just respond to this thread and I will PM you the shipping info..

Here is the current list of contestants. We have received entries from the members listed in *Bold. *

*@TONYR*
*AMANDA660*
BARBIEK
BOATBOY24
*BREWBUSH*
CEEATON
CGALLAMO
*CMSBEN61*
CODEMAN
*DKING193 *
FABIOLA
*GEEK*
*HEATHERD*
IBGLOWIN
*JGMANN67*
*JOHNY99*
*KEVINLFIFER (TWO SIPS)*
*KRAFFTY*
MISMOST
*NEVIAWEN*
ROCKY
*RODNBORO*
SAGE
SUZYWINEMAKER
TOM - (TO BE PICKED UP BY JOE)
*VACUUMPUMPMAN*


----------



## Boatboy24

30 entries!!!??? Wow!


----------



## BernardSmith

I have packed and am about to send you a bottle of gooseberry wine. Should arrive by Monday or Tuesday at latest


----------



## geek

Damm, that's a lot of wine to wash your mouth with...


----------



## joeswine

Times they a be short start shipping


----------



## ceeaton

joeswine said:


> Times they a be short start shipping



For us procrastinators, what is the drop dead arrival date? I got paid yesterday so I have no excuse not to package them up and send them out tomorrow. I'll P.M. JohnT with the tracking number when I send it, next week...zzzzzzz....zzzzz...

Edit: I have an excuse, forgot UPS Ground doesn't deliver on Saturdays until we get closer to the holidays. Will ship Monday.


----------



## JohnT

The deadline that all entries arrive by 1pm on 11/19. This is when the judging will begin.


----------



## joeswine

I have vacumepumpmans came in yesterday.


----------



## JohnT

OK Joe. Let me know when you have Tom's.


----------



## joeswine

just arrived yesterdayvacuumpumpman....that's atotal of 4// I have so far .


----------



## geek

That's a pretty looking Chardonnay bottle right there....


----------



## joeswine

*Great white and country wines contest*

It has potential good luck to everyone*keep shipping* lets make this a forum event to remember and thanks..from Johnt an me.still a lot of time left.............................................................


----------



## JohnT

bernard smith, 

your entry has arrived safe and sound.


----------



## ceeaton

@JohnT , I'll send mine Monday (will PM you the tracking info) for Tuesday delivery. If I sent it today it would sit on a truck all weekend, probably okay, but why take a chance. FYI, I'm sending my last bottle of a Pinot Grigio you helped me adjust the acid on last year, so after testing don't throw the leftovers. I may add a 375 ml bottle of one of this Spring's batch because it's zingier, and I know you like a PG that zings (not meant as a bribe but I truly think I have room left in the package for it).

Edit: Bottles ready, just need to add some info to the bottle then will send Monday.


----------



## dking193

Did we get a consensus on the chilling? Assume all will be chilled to same temp?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

@ JohnT

Do you have the availability to chill all these bottles ? 

Or do you let them sit outside overnight and chill down- all depending on the low for that day - of course. 

I personally think 60 degrees or just a bit lower is a good temp - I think if it is too cold you will loose alot of aroma and your palate will be offset by the cold temperature

Just my opinion


----------



## JohnT

I plan on putting the entries into my winery which should be around 55 to 60 degrees.


----------



## JohnT

ceeaton, your entries have arrived safe and sound!


----------



## JohnT

Just 16 days left!! 

If you plan on entering, and have not done so already, you should think about sending your entries soon!


----------



## joeswine

Okay people let's get shipping,times growing Short


----------



## vacuumpumpman

JohnT said:


> I plan on putting the entries into my winery which should be around 55 to 60 degrees.



I really like this idea of yours ! - Perfect


----------



## joeswine

*Great white and country wines contest*

johnt post the contestants ....


----------



## Johny99

joeswine said:


> johnt post the contestants ....



And photos! All the wine, y'all before you taste and afrer


----------



## JohnT

Just 12 days left until judging!!!

I currently have 32 distinct entries. This count does not include the entries that Joe will bring with him.

I will take a photo of all the entries on the day of judging.

The members that have sent entries are in *BOLD *

*@TONYR*
*AMANDA660*
*BERNARD SMITH*
BARBIEK
BOATBOY24 - to be shipped today
*BREWBUSH*
*CEEATON*
CGALLAMO
*CMSBEN61*
CODEMAN
*DKING193 *
FABIOLA
*GEEK*
*HEATHERD*
IBGLOWIN
*JGMANN67*
*JOHNY99*
*KEVINLFIFER (TWO SIPS)*
*KRAFFTY*
MISMOST
*NEVIAWEN*
ROCKY
*RODNBORO*
SAGE
SUZYWINEMAKER
TOM - (TO BE PICKED UP BY JOE)
*VACUUMPUMPMAN*


----------



## Boatboy24

Mine are boxed and will be shipped today.


----------



## joeswine

*Great white contest*

running close to the finish line are you in?


----------



## JohnT

Boat boy and Barbie,

your entries arrived yesterday safe and sound.


----------



## JohnT

Just *8* days left until judging!!!

I currently have 35 distinct entries. This count does not include the entries that Joe will bring with him.

The members that have sent entries are in *BOLD *

Time is a-wastin! Time to get those entries sent.. (ahem... @ROCKY, @IBGLOWIN, et al)

*TonyR*
*AMANDA660*
*BERNARD SMITH*
*BARBIEK*
*BOATBOY24*
*BREWBUSH*
*CEEATON*
CGALLAMO
*CMSBEN61*
CODEMAN
*DKING193 *
FABIOLA
*GEEK*
*HEATHERD*
IBGLOWIN
*JGMANN67*
*JOHNY99*
*KEVINLFIFER (TWO SIPS)*
*KRAFFTY*
MISMOST
*NEVIAWEN*
ROCKY
*RODNBORO*
SAGE
SUZYWINEMAKER
TOM - (TO BE PICKED UP BY JOE)
*VACUUMPUMPMAN*


----------



## joeswine

Just picked up Tom's wine 2 entrees I have 1 from the Geek,1 from vacumepumpman ,2 from Kate. No


----------



## JohnT

Folks, 

We currently have 41 entries in this competition. 

I have organized the entries into "flights". We will judge each flight with breaks in between. 

Here is how it currently breaks down. I have them organized from the most dry to the most sweet. If anybody has a suggestion on changing the order of flights, please let me know..

Flight Category #Entries
1 --Sauvignon Blanc --- 6
2 - Chardonnay -------- 6
3 - Pinot Grigio / Gris - 5
4 - Viognier -------------- 3
5 - Other Whites ------- 8
6 - Semi Sweet --------- 5
7 - Sweet ----------------- 8

*Total Entries ----------- 41*


----------



## geek

John, remind me the day of the contest....maybe I can take the plunge and drive down to NJ...


----------



## JohnT

geek said:


> John, remind me the day of the contest....maybe I can take the plunge and drive down to NJ...


 

It is on 11/19 at 1pm


----------



## geek

Oh, this Saturday.....


----------



## jgmann67

Telecast live on facebook??


----------



## geek

jgmann67 said:


> Telecast live on facebook??



That would be cool and good idea....


----------



## joeswine

yes we have a lot of work ahead of us The net result is that we get to know each of you who participate not just as a name ,but as a wine maker and that is a really *big deal* so that when a conversation is had we not only know you we know you handy work.


----------



## JohnT

Just 3 days until "Judgment Day". 

I have all of the entries in my winery which is set to 55 degrees. 

Good luck and thank you to all those that have entered!


----------



## joeswine

*my few are in my wine frig.....the stage is set.....johnt I'll see you around 11:30 or so okay?*


----------



## geek

If there's going to be food, let me know....


----------



## joeswine

yes ,but you'll have to be content with the *visuals* no contestants are allowed will were judging.


----------



## Kraffty

How long do you expect it to take before you tally and post scores?


----------



## joeswine

This is a time consuming endeavor,we'll take our time have breaks in-between flights,about 4 to 5 hour's then if it goes as planned at the end of the process all the tabulations will already have been concluded,then it's up to johnt to decide when to publish the findings.,gather the metal's and ship them. I believe that will be the process unless johnt decides to do differently.


----------



## Kraffty

My math always seems to get a bit blurry after 4 or 5 hours of "tasting wine"


----------



## joeswine

Breaks in-between flights,scores are edited after the last taster has edited results of the wine being judge all the results are being handled by a person not tasting and recording all results.per wine per flight .


----------



## Amanda660

Once again I'd like to say thank you so much for offering this opportunity! Love my friends & family......& random people I get to try this or that but they really don't give me feedback aimed at making me better at this craft. I want to make really good wine in the comfort of my own home and that requires feedback that I can take back to my notes and discover what I am doing right or not so right. So again thank you!


----------



## joeswine

Getting decent feedback is and should be the most important element a wine maker can get good or bad always take into account the quality of a wine makers sanitation skills,they are the basic premise by which we start the process.The base wine is the element that in most cases will make or break a wine's potential before you start whether it's,grapes,fruit ,fresh juice or a kit,qualitycomes an goes, you need to be able to understand the Sg,Ph and a wide variety of other components needed to complete your journey.Even the best pro's fail at times but try to overcome there faults and start . Home wine maker's are known different we win some and lose some but never give up.So to all of you who entered thank You from,Johnt and I . Luck has nothing to do with wine making ,patient,sanatation and the understanding of the process does.s signing off till afterwards Joeswine.


----------



## jgmann67

joeswine said:


> This is a time consuming endeavor...




Or a WINE consuming endeavor. Either way.


----------



## JohnT

Kraffty said:


> How long do you expect it to take before you tally and post scores?


 

about 30 days or so...


----------



## JohnT

JohnT said:


> about 30 days or so...


 

Just kidding! 

I have been through the agony of "waiting for results". I simply hate it! 

As Joe may have pointed out, in between each flight we will be taking short breaks. During this time, my lovely wife (who does not drink BTW) will tally the scores. Depending on how late it goes, my intent is to publish the results the evening of the competition. If the judging take longer than expected, then look for the results on Monday evening.


----------



## joeswine

Sounds good to me


----------



## Boatboy24

@JohnT: in case it wasn't obvious (I didn't mark them), both of my entries are dry. 

I think you have the groupings/order of tasting right where it should be, FWIW.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> ... both of my entries are dry.



Jim, why did you leave them dry? Don't they need some wine in the bottle to sample? 

Sorry, it's Friday, I'm ready for a weekend, just don't know if it's ready for me.


----------



## jgmann67

ceeaton said:


> Jim, why did you leave them dry? Don't they need some wine in the bottle to sample?



I thought my dad humor was bad.


----------



## jgmann67

Is it today? It is, isn't it?


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> Is it today? It is, isn't it?


----------



## JohnT

The judging took longer than expected. Lots of medals awarded! Will post results Monday morning.:


----------



## geek

I can just imagine the hangover...LOL [emoji16]


----------



## joeswine

Yes but someone had to do it��it was a good competition for all johnt will post when he's ready,just remember weather you win,place or show you made the effort .When I enter a wine tasting context the only one I'm in competition with is me,no one Else.the judging was done in shifts which was good ,no one's taste bud's got fatigued,you had a break between flight's,stay tuned for the results and thanks from Johnt and myself for making this contest a truly Great White Wine Contest.JP�� with country fruits.


----------



## heatherd

Good luck to all who entered!


----------



## Boatboy24

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0YIJQ1jgEI[/ame]


Just playing around, of course. But I thought it was appropriate.


----------



## johnte

johnT here. 

Sorry for the delay. I have been having logon issues, so until they are cleared up I will use this new member id.

I wish to thank all of you who entered this year’s competition. We had 41 entries over a wide spectrum of types and styles. 

The judging took over 4.5 hours over 7 different flights of wine. We had a total of 9 judges of which one 7 were picked for any given flight.This means that 2 judges could sit out a flight and give their pallets a rest.We had short breaks in between each flight where judges could further recover and be ready for the next flight.

All of the judges used the swirl/spit method, so by the end of the competition we were all still standing and perfectly fit to drive home. 

Scoring was made on the UC Davis scale with points given for each wine characteristic with a maximum of 20 points total. A wine’s final score was determined by summing the average of each characteristic.

A total of 37 medals were awarded where 10 silver and 27 were bronze. Although there were no gold medals awarded, two wines were less than one point shy of a gold score. 

I will be sending out the original score sheets (with judges comments) in the next couple of weeks. Unfortunately, I was not organized enough to record the return addresses, so I need to ask that each participant to *PM ME YOUR ADDRESS. Please be sure to PM my johnT member id and not this one (johnTe).*

Once again thanks for making this competition a success. It was truly an honor and a privilege. I will be posting pictures next week (once my login issues have been resolved.


----------



## barbiek

Congratulations to all who received a medal! I didn't even place, bummer! Thought for sure I would at least place can't wait to get the feedback notes! Thanks to all the judges for taking the time to put this all together! Much appreciated!


----------



## Boatboy24

Congrats everyone. And thanks to our judges/organizers. Looking forward to the notes. I know where I think my wines fall short and am looking forward to seeing if the judges reviews are consistent. Hopefully, there isn't something wrong that I've missed. 

BTW: @amanda660: How much did you spend on shipping!!!!???


----------



## mennyg19

Boatboy24 said:


> @amanda660: How much did you spend on shipping!!!!???




Seems like she got her moneys worth either way...


----------



## jgmann67

Thank you guys!! Will PM my address. A bronze first time out of the gates. I'm very happy!


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> A bronze first time out of the gates. I'm very happy!



We must both be on the right track for newbies. Thanks again to the judges who gave up their Saturday to help us make better wine!


----------



## Amanda660

FedEx ~ home pick-up ~ $31.50. I was not kidding when I wrote this was an amazing opportunity for me to get honest feedback without spending a lot of of money on entry fees and I took full advantage. Can't wait for the notes!! Thank you again.


----------



## heatherd

Very exciting! Thanks to the judges and congrats to the winners!


----------



## jgmann67

Where'd the results go?


----------



## Boatboy24

I noticed you got to try a half dozen or more Sauvignon Blancs. Do you happen to know if they were kits, juice, or grapes? If so, any appreciable differences between the sources?


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> Where'd the results go?



I still see 'em.


----------



## jgmann67

Boatboy24 said:


> I still see 'em.




Oh I see em. It's an attachment on the forum app.


----------



## joeswine

As far as knowing if it's a kit , juice, it doesn't matter what counts is the over all taste nothing more,just like another wine contest that's how we viewed it. I can tell you all that it was an experience for me and I've done this before.look at the fact there was no gold metals awarded? The silvers were mostly fruit styles,and the bronze were the rest the contest went upside down,quite difference from the BigRed contest,which had almost the same amount of entries.when you get your wine comments back,look at the middle ground which is taste,depth as profile these are the areas to reflect back on I think it would be very cool to start talking about profiles and how we get there.dont get me wrong there was some really good tasting wine's,but one thing or another pulled it just off the top by 10ths of percentages.the judging was tight and Fair.But you have to ask yourself why fruits on top in a Great White Wine contest??what do you think?


----------



## ceeaton

joeswine said:


> As far as knowing if it's a kit , juice, it doesn't matter what counts is the over all taste nothing more,just like another wine contest that's how we viewed it. I can tell you all that it was an experience for me and I've done this before.look at the fact there was no gold metals awarded? The silvers were mostly fruit styles,and the bronze were the rest the contest went upside down,quite difference from the BigRed contest,which had almost the same amount of entries.when you get your wine comments back,look at the middle ground which is taste,depth as profile these are the areas to reflect back on I think it would be very cool to start talking about profiles and how we get there.dont get me wrong there was some really good tasting wine's,but one thing or another pulled it just off the top by 10ths of percentages.the judging was tight and Fair.But you have to ask yourself why fruits on top in a Great White Wine contest??what do you think?



I see 5 of the 10 silvers as grape wines? Now maybe the top silvers were fruit wines, but we can't see the final scores. I feel the best you can do in a single varietal grape wine, if done traditionally, is have your wine making process not degrade the quality of your ingredients. Some here do enjoy making a wine without adding non-traditional ingredients, for example, I don't see the value of adding raisins to a delicate wine like a chardonel. Adding raisins in my opinion would alter the wine to a point where the delicate characteristics may be masked. Just my opinion.


----------



## brewbush

Thanks for holding this competition. I am really excited for the feedback sheets!!!


----------



## Johny99

Thanks from me as well. I look forward to the feedback. The fruit vs varietal wine discussion is interesting, but without seeing the score hard to assess. As you mention profiles, I think a great discussion would be what each should be and how to hit it. 

Thanks again, a valuable exercise.


----------



## Kraffty

Results are also available now at cellar masters competition. Two years ago I got skunked at that one and a while ago I got skunked here in another white comp and even the dragon blood comp. I think I've made a lot of progress since then and am looking forward to reading the scorecards. I got a silver and bronze at the cellar masters.
Thanks to the judges for putting this together,
Mike


----------



## JohnT

*Update*

I have received the medals and will be sending them out (along with the original score cards) in the next week or so. 

If you have not already done so and if you have sent in an entry, please PM me with your mailing address.

Thanks once again for helping to make this year's competition such a great success.


----------



## JohnT

I would like to suggest that (once you receive your medals) each one of you post a picture of your award winning wines proudly displayed with your medals. We did this for the last competition and I really liked the pictures that were posted.


----------



## Boatboy24

Are you going to send our bottles back? 

(kidding)


----------



## Kraffty

John, what was the top scoring wine?
Mike


----------



## TonyR

John can you list who's address you need. Old I don't remember.


----------



## JohnT

I need addresses for the following folks...

@BARBIEK
@KEVINLFIFER
@KRAFFTY
@TONYR


I have all others.


----------



## joeswine

Johnt send Tom.and I neviawen to me ,ok. Hub


----------



## JohnT

OK, could you PM me your address then?


----------



## JohnT

joeswine said:


> Johnt send Tom.and I neviawen to me ,ok. Hub


 

Which ones again? Tom and Neviawen? was there a third?


----------



## BernardSmith

JohnT said:


> I have received the medals and will be sending them out (along with the original score cards) in the next week or so.
> 
> If you have not already done so and if you have sent in an entry, please PM me with your mailing address.
> 
> Thanks once again for helping to make this year's competition such a great success.



Ooh! I recognize my label in the picture. Made me smile on a very dank, dark, foggy and wet afternoon.


----------



## JohnT

I have sent out the medals and scorecards yesterday, so keep an eye out for the postman!


----------



## ceeaton

JohnT said:


> I have sent out the medals and scorecards yesterday, so keep an eye out for the postman!



Got mine, thanks!


----------



## JohnT

remember that pictures are always appriciated.....


----------



## jgmann67

Got my medal today.


----------



## joeswine

Got Kate's today and Tom's today will deliver.


----------



## Boatboy24

Mine arrived safe and sound.


----------



## Amanda660

jgmann67 said:


> Got my medal today.
> 
> View attachment 32847



I really need to get on the label making boat! Seriously your label is beautiful and I use Avery 5161 (name - date - ABV). WompWomp!


----------



## jgmann67

Amanda660 said:


> I really need to get on the label making boat! Seriously your label is beautiful and I use Avery 5161 (name - date - ABV). WompWomp!




Thank you! It's not hard - labels, template, laser printer and a little imagination. I crank out 32 at a clip and apply them by hand, eyeballing it on the bottle till it's straight. Sometimes... well, it's not.


----------



## JohnT

Boatboy24 said:


> Mine arrived safe and sound.


 

Pictures or it did not happen.


----------



## jgmann67

Fixed.


----------



## ceeaton

There, it happened. 

Thanks again to all the judges who took so much time to drink our wine and let us know how we can make it better. Thanks again to @JohnT for packaging and hoofing it over to the post office to mail the medals and score/comment sheets!


----------



## cmsben61

Thanks to the judges for all your efforts


----------



## geek

Thanks John, Joe and the other judges


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Can anyone please explain the point system between the different medals ? 

I understand the UC Davis 20 point system - I just don't understand how the metals were distributed by the average point system.


Thanks for everyone that made this happen !! 

It is people like yourself, that make me proud to be a part of the winemakingtalk community -

Thanks again !!


----------



## dcbrown73

Ummm. These medals look familiar and not because I've won one before!


----------



## cmsben61

This is what I found online


----------



## Redbird1

I found the rules in post #39.

3) UC Davis scoring method will be used. The following link is the scoring sheet that will be used.

http://www.musingsonthevine.com/MusingsUCDavisForm.pdf

4) Medals will be awarded and mailed out to the entrants based on the following point scale. 

18-20 Gold
15-17 Silver
12-14 Bronze


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Thank you - This is what I was looking for exactly !

I thought I went thru and looked thru the posts prior to posting - but thanks for letting me know !






Redbird1 said:


> I found the rules in post #39.
> 
> 3) UC Davis scoring method will be used. The following link is the scoring sheet that will be used.
> 
> http://www.musingsonthevine.com/MusingsUCDavisForm.pdf
> 
> 4) Medals will be awarded and mailed out to the entrants based on the following point scale.
> 
> 18-20 Gold
> 15-17 Silver
> 12-14 Bronze


----------



## Redbird1

No problemo. I thought I had remembered reading them towards the beginning. I'm very new and didn't have anything to send, but was curious about the process.


----------



## BernardSmith

Thank you for the medal and thank you for the feedback.


----------



## JohnT

vacuumpumpman said:


> Can anyone please explain the point system between the different medals ?
> 
> I understand the UC Davis 20 point system - I just don't understand how the metals were distributed by the average point system.


 
Steve, 

Points are awarded by (no more than) 7 judges per flight for each of the wine's characteristics. 

Each characteristic is then averaged to get the average score for each characteristic. 

The average scores were then summed to get your total average score. 

To clarify the medal requirements.. 

A total average score of 18 to 20 receives a gold medal. Although no gold medals were awarded, a few entries did have a score over 17. 

A total average score of 15 to 17.9999 receives a silver medal (10 medals were awarded), 

A total average score of 12 to 14.9999 received a bronze medal (27 medals were awarded). 

I hope this clears things up. Please let me know if you have any futher questions.


----------



## ibglowin

So this begs the question. Why did you make it even tougher to get a Gold medal? 

UC Davis is 17-20. Your requirements were 18-20. Almost impossible for an amateur winemaker to attain which explains why there were exactly ZERO Gold medals awarded!


----------



## cmsben61

ibglowin said:


> So this begs the question. Why did you make it even tougher to get a Gold medal?
> 
> UC Davis is 17-20. Your requirements were 18-20. Almost impossible for an amateur winemaker to attain which explains why there were exactly ZERO Gold medals awarded!




Was the scoring the same for the reds competition?


----------



## JohnT

ibglowin said:


> So this begs the question. Why did you make it even tougher to get a Gold medal?
> 
> UC Davis is 17-20. Your requirements were 18-20. Almost impossible for an amateur winemaker to attain which explains why there were exactly ZERO Gold medals awarded!


 
These were the same ranges we used for the big and bold competition and there were gold medals awarded in that competition. 

I picked the ranges to first, make a bronze medal a little easier to obtain. 

We then made the silver medal harder to come by and really mean something. Silver recipients should feel that they have done a fantastic job and should be proud.

I set the bar for gold to be truly outstanding and a level that is appropriately difficult to obtain. I wanted to award Gold medals to wines that were beyond the fantastic.

These were the ranges we set. Yes, no gold medals were awarded, but that may be because @IBGLOWIN did not submit an entry?


----------



## Redbird1

According to the scale, 17 would be a wine with outstanding characteristics and no defects. I'd probably paint my medal gold on my own if I ever make a wine that scores that high.


----------



## ibglowin

Yea, yea.....

Meant to. I seem to be saying that a lot since my dad passed away back in August. I go into the winery intending to do some work, look around for a minute or two, turn around, turn off the lights and and close the door.

Did not get any grapes this year and it was all I could do to not let my own grapes go to the birds. I did end up crushing them and turning them into a "memorial wine" of sorts.

I have not bottled my 2014's, still sitting in stoppered carboys. Have a carboy of white wine that needs to be bottled still sitting in a carboy, have like 3 white wine RQ kits that are sitting around still in their boxes.

Some day I will come out of my funk I guess. Good thing wine only gets better with age..... 



JohnT said:


> These were the ranges we set. Yes, no gold medals were awarded, but that may be because @IBGLOWIN did not submit an entry?


----------



## JohnT

ibglowin said:


> Yea, yea.....
> 
> Meant to. I seem to be saying that a lot since my dad passed away back in August. I go into the winery intending to do some work, look around for a minute or two, turn around, turn off the lights and and close the door.
> 
> Did not get any grapes this year and it was all I could do to not let my own grapes go to the birds. I did end up crushing them and turning them into a "memorial wine" of sorts.
> 
> I have not bottled my 2014's, still sitting in stoppered carboys. Have a carboy of white wine that needs to be bottled still sitting in a carboy, have like 3 white wine RQ kits that are sitting around still in their boxes.
> 
> Some day I will come out of my funk I guess. Good thing wine only gets better with age.....


 
So sorry about your dad.


----------



## dking193

Thanks to all that put this contest on and the poor souls that had to judge all that wine. I hope the headaches are gone by now! This was my first contest and the results have encouraged me to keep going. Thanks again! Here is a pic of my two wines. Thanks again!


----------



## Amanda660

I must have drank or gave away all the sav blanc & chardonnay so those guys just get to lay there all sad. As a historian I always a story - the pineapple wine. My GF and I both got deployed to Qatar in 2014 but not together. We did overlap for 2 weeks though so that was awesome. When we got together after she got home she randomly gave me pineapples - so I made a gallon of wine that I figured would be ready Christmas 2016. She is getting the remaining 4 bottles and the score/remarks sheet in our stocking exchange - a stocking taped to a box this year  The written comments made me cry because of why I made the wine - feel good moment for sure. Thank you SO much!


----------



## Rodnboro

MY two. Thank You guys very much.


----------



## Julie

Rodnboro said:


> MY two. Thank You guys very much.



Rodnboro, muscadine and pecan????? Please tell more about this!


----------



## dcbrown73

I thought only Walnuts and Almonds were safe for winemaking due to the oils going rancid before the wine is ready.


----------



## Rodnboro

Julie said:


> Rodnboro, muscadine and pecan????? Please tell more about this!



I attended the Savannah Food and Wine Festival the last two years and there was a vendor that had a pecan flavored whiskey that was great. Now I'm not a whiskey drinker, but I was wondering what it would be like for a wine to be flavored with pecan. I'm from the south where muscadines and pecans are the staples down here, so I wanted to experiment combining these flavors. I experimented with a batch of my 2015 White Muscadine by flavoring it with Brewers Best Pecan Flavoring. I just made a 3 gallon regular White Muscadine and flavored 2 gallons of it with Brewers Best Pecan Flavoring. I back sweetened one to 1.005 and one to 1.015, and left one plain. In my opinion, the sweeter one was the best and that was the one I sent for the competition. I have 8 gallons of this years white muscadine that I will experiment with more. It adds a unique flavor that I'm enjoying so far.


----------



## Rodnboro

dcbrown73 said:


> I thought only Walnuts and Almonds were safe for winemaking due to the oils going rancid before the wine is ready.



I used Brewers Best Pecan wine flavoring as an experiment. I really liked the result.


----------



## Julie

Rodnboro said:


> I attended the Savannah Food and Wine Festival the last two years and there was a vendor that had a pecan flavored whiskey that was great. Now I'm not a whiskey drinker, but I was wondering what it would be like for a wine to be flavored with pecan. I'm from the south where muscadines and pecans are the staples down here, so I wanted to experiment combining these flavors. I experimented with a batch of my 2015 White Muscadine by flavoring it with Brewers Best Pecan Flavoring. I just made a 3 gallon regular White Muscadine and flavored 2 gallons of it with Brewers Best Pecan Flavoring. I back sweetened one to 1.005 and one to 1.015, and left one plain. In my opinion, the sweeter one was the best and that was the one I sent for the competition. I have 8 gallons of this years white muscadine that I will experiment with more. It adds a unique flavor that I'm enjoying so far.



Thanks, I'm thinking I might try this. What white muscadine did you use? I have access to Carlos and to Bronze.


----------



## Amanda660

I have a Pecan Port in progress using chenin (because I'm not a fan of muscadine) & a bottle Savannah Mixes Southern Praline Mix (25 oz). No real pecans were harmed on my end  I have high hopes this will be delicious.


----------



## barbiek

JohnT how many entries were there altogether? Sorry if this was already mentioned and thank you


----------



## ceeaton

johnte said:


> I wish to thank all of you who entered this year’s competition. We had 41 entries over a wide spectrum of types and styles.


@barbiek , I think it was 41 total entries.


----------



## dcbrown73

Rodnboro said:


> I used Brewers Best Pecan wine flavoring as an experiment. I really liked the result.



Very cool. I love Pecans, I had no idea this existed. Growing up in Texas and having a great grandmother with pecan trees, we used to get full paper bags of them all the time.


----------



## Rodnboro

Julie said:


> Thanks, I'm thinking I might try this. What white muscadine did you use? I have access to Carlos and to Bronze.




Sorry, I don't know. I get mine from a neighbor and he doesn't remember what kind he planted. They are about 10 year old vines of several different kinds and I combine them.


----------



## JohnT

Folks, 

I do not want to say much, but here is the logo for next year's competition......


----------



## jgmann67

JohnT said:


> Folks,
> 
> I do not want to say much, but here is the logo for next year's competition......





(adding text because more characters are needed to send this msg)


----------



## JohnT

Youes (jersey for y'all) need to guess.


Here is a hint. Fill in the X's ...


We are going XXXX XX XXX.


----------



## ceeaton

JohnT said:


> Youes (jersey for y'all) need to guess.
> 
> 
> Here is a hint. Fill in the X's ...
> 
> 
> We are going XXXX XX XXX.



It's uzes (southern PA to Bal-tee-moor) or uins (Cumberland and Purry counties).

XXXX XX XXX
rosé is red
make it red
uins ar wed

Can I buy a vowel?


----------



## jgmann67

JohnT said:


> Youes (jersey for y'all) need to guess.
> 
> 
> Here is a hint. Fill in the X's ...
> 
> 
> We are going XXXX XX XXX.



That must be the southern Jersey spelling... up in North Jersey, we say "Yous" (or "Youse" for the newly indoctrinated). In central Pa, we say, "y'all" or plural "all y'all." West of the Blue Mountains, it devolves into "Yinz." Those who say it are simply, "Yinzers." 

All that, and I still don't know what this stands for... unless it's "Back to Red."


----------



## JohnT

ceeaton said:


> It's uzes (southern PA to Bal-tee-moor) or uins (Cumberland and Purry counties).
> 
> XXXX XX XXX
> rosé is red
> make it red
> uins ar wed
> 
> Can I buy a vowel?


 

oooooooh, so close!


----------



## ceeaton

JohnT said:


> oooooooh, so close!



XXXX XX XXX
play it red


----------



## Amanda660

Back To Red ?


----------



## ceeaton

Amanda660 said:


> Back To Red ?



I think that is it. The arrow is not going in the "play" direction but the "back" direction. I applaud you Amanda (golf clap in background).


----------



## jgmann67

Three votes for Back to Red


----------



## Rodnboro

Welch's doesn't fit. Oh I see that it's been solved. Way to go Amanda.


----------



## JohnT

Amanda660 said:


> Back To Red ?



ding! you got it... we are going back to red!

more to come!


----------



## Amanda660

jgmann67 said:


> That must be the southern Jersey spelling... up in North Jersey, we say "Yous" (or "Youse" for the newly indoctrinated). In central Pa, we say, "y'all" or plural "all y'all." West of the Blue Mountains, it devolves into "Yinz." Those who say it are simply, "Yinzers."
> 
> All that, and I still don't know what this stands for... unless it's "Back to Red."



I got second place.


----------



## ceeaton

Amanda660 said:


> I got second place.



You have first place in my heart...


----------



## barbiek

John T when should I expect to receive the notes on my entry? Thanks


----------



## Fabiola

Wow!! Congrats!!!


----------



## JohnT

barbiek said:


> John T when should I expect to receive the notes on my entry? Thanks


 
I will send it out once you PM me your address.


----------



## joeswine

*Big red contest*

WOULD YOU LIKE TO DO A BIG RED CONTEST THIS YEAR????????????????GIVE US YOUR COMMENTS........FALL...........2017


----------



## Kraffty

I have at least one I'd send in, bet you get a lot of takers.
Mike


----------



## ceeaton

I can send in a Dornfelder, something new and different to stump the judges. My Forza has taken a turn for the better too!


----------



## Johny99

I have two I'd like to enter to get your thoughts on


----------



## joeswine

*Big red contest*

come one come all for the *Big Red Wine Competition this fall *,,getting players now.... date to be set later..


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Johnd

joeswine said:


> come one come all for the *Big Red Wine Competition this fall *,,getting players now.... date to be set later..



Maybe start a new thread and give the reds the respect they deserve..........just a thought.


----------



## joeswine

Go ahead set it up take the lead I'm overwhelmed with AC work


----------



## cmsben61

I have a few to enter


----------



## Alan tate

joeswine said:


> Were thinking about doing a* great white wine* competition in November. It doesn't matter Kit or fresh juice ,or grapes all entrees will be accepted and evaluated using the cal Davis method. But,, before we start we would like to know how many would like to enter, at the last *BIG RED* competition we had 30 wines to review from across the country. We gave out metals for 1,2 , and 3rd place*. SO WHO'S INTERRESTED...*


----------



## Alan tate

If your giving out metals ill take a chunk of gold, dont you love spell check


----------



## Alan tate

joeswine said:


> Were thinking about doing a* great white wine* competition in November. It doesn't matter Kit or fresh juice ,or grapes all entrees will be accepted and evaluated using the cal Davis method. But,, before we start we would like to know how many would like to enter, at the last *BIG RED* competition we had 30 wines to review from across the country. We gave out metals for 1,2 , and 3rd place*. SO WHO'S INTERRESTED...*


----------



## Alan tate

Too late for me this year, how often is it.


----------



## BernardSmith

Wait . This is a thread resurrected from the dead, not a new white wine competition. The current competition is for red wines, not white.


----------



## Ajmassa

Alan tate said:


> Too late for me this year, how often is it.



Yea. I just wanna give you a heads up @Alan tate 
That a lot of the threads your responding to are pretty old. If your able to see the dates that is.


----------



## Julie

The date is on the same line as the # of the post, like and reply. It is on the left side of that same line.


----------

